# Looking for breeder - straight back vs. slope



## DogMom9 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi - I live in Southwest FL and recently lost my female GS. I'm looking for a breeder and would love to get your recommendations.

This dog would be my companion (no family or other pets in household). I've had 9 dogs prior and one litter so I have experience in raising and training large dogs. I prefer the straight back as opposed to the sloping back. Black with tan or red markings would be my preference, but personality and temperament are primary in my decision. I'm not very active but can give adequate exercise through walking, hiking and a small fenced in yard. I'm also interested in doing agility training with this dog, as I enjoyed this activity with a previous (non GSD) dog.

I spoke with one breeder in my state, but had concerns when he didn't ask me anything about my knowledge/experience with dogs or GSD's, suggested I choose from the available females by the color I prefer (said all his dogs have a good personality and temperament), and when I asked about shots, was told he does "what's required by law to get the health certificate" - no attempt to help me choose a puppy based on my situation and the dogs temperament/personality given my lifestyle.

Any suggestions you have regarding a breeder would be very much appreciated.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah skip that breeder. Our breeder spent as much time vetting me as I did them. Your description of slope back really isn't the back, it's the angle of the rear legs that cause it. American show line GSD tend to have more angulation than working line and black and red tend to be show line dogs. 

I'd suggest to read through the puppy biting threads, GSD puppies are more intense than many other breeds with razor sharp teeth that will go through jeans and draw blood. They also mature slower and require a lot of physical and mental exercise or you'll have behavior problems. You might want to look into getting a young adult. 

Cannot help with a breeder ours is in Michigan. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would not limit myself to local.
I went so far as to import from Germany to get a healthy, solid dog, and I would do it again in a heartbeat.
But you can find great dogs in other states, plus Canada.
It’s not very difficult.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My suggestion is always to go meet dogs. Find clubs in your area and watch dogs train, talk to owners and trainers to find out what it takes to get to where they are and how it is living with their dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should search this forum for all the threads discussing "sloped" and "straight" backs. GSD's are supposed to have a "slope". These threads will explain this to you so you can better understand what you are asking. Black and red are typically WGSL, which is probably the back conformation that you do not want. 

I would suggest you go to the AKC clubs in your area where they are holding agility training. Talk to your previous agility instructor for recommendations.


----------



## DogMom9 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback. I do understand about GSD puppy teeth. Ouch! I got my last GSD at 6 weeks old because of fighting in the litter and 12 years later I can still remember the skin punctures in my arms and lip. But obviously, I'm willing to do it all again for this incredible breed.

Unfortunately, the breeder mentioned in my initial post, who btw I do not plan to get a dog from, is the only one I've found in Florida so far who breeds the East German line - GSDs without the extreme angulation. Most breeders are breeding the show line with the sloped backs.

I continue to look, even out of state.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Seems like a fitting time to post this….. Also, @dogfaeries has a moderate showline right now, Nora.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are choosing a DDR dog strictly for conformation, I would highly advise you look into what this line was bred for more carefully. These are not easy dogs. They have higher suspicion and are sharper dogs. Not dogs that are ok with minimal exercise and mental stimulation, as a general rule. If you want a working line, then go visit IPO clubs and learn more about the lines and the best combination of lines. You should be looking for breeders with balanced dogs, not DDR breeders for "straight" backs. An American Showline may be better suited for you. There are very nice ones out there with proper angulation and drives that would suit what you are looking for.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is an ASL dog and a (mostly) east German dog. The ASL dog looks sloped if you stack him. He's a very active dog that moves pretty well.

The ASL dog would be much better suited for a pet home, by a long shot.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

One of my favorite ASL dogs is River from Hollow Hills. Great temperament. Nice prey drive. Knocking it out in conformation right now with a top 20 in her division. A dog like her would be ideal for a pet and agility home. 

I've had this dog in my house as a young dog and I can tell you that when not stacked, you would think she's "straight backed".






Hollow Hills' Steele River


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Hollow Hills' Steele River




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Check out this website and see if you can find someone near you. www.gooddog.com/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=1729255368&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3M7Vhv-x9AIVtY1bCh1ZOAp4EAAYASAAEgKBYvD_BwE I am not recommending any breeder on the list, but it's a start. I know there are lots of breeders in FL. 

I came across Von Weatherspoon from a post I found on Patty Yocum's FB page. She is the owner of Vom Glock kennel. Von Weatherspoon is in FL. I liked what I saw when checking out a training video on Von Weatherspoon's page. Patty Yocum used one of their studs multiple times with one of her females. She used IKAR VALDI MARR. I do not know anything about Von Weatherspoon other than what I saw online. Maybe they can help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

DDR dog is not a good dog for agility. He’s too heavy and I’m not sure it’s the activity he would enjoy. I have mostly Czech dog right now and he would be running agility courses day and night and very much excel in this sport. He has straight back also and built for speed. Very very different from a DDR though.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, Nora and Scarlet are moderate. Probably Scarlet more than Nor.




































Both dogs are very agile and fast.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Would not R/O a nice German showline. As a veterinarian I have seen some particularly sweet long coats from the showlines. Dispositions seem more mellow to me. Just had a female in yesterday that was great. My first dog was part DDR and very suspicious and nervy. I now have mostly working WG/belgian lines but the drive is quite high. At my working dog club some of the females would do ok in an active pet home but the majority of the males are a lot of dog. Some of the breedings I see have a lot of aggression and are utterly unsuited to a pet style home.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree about not limiting yourself by locality, or even necessarily by lines. We're in the San Francisco Bay Area and got our current West German WL girl Cava from Colorado. She is fast, agile, athletic, and in the midrange of the female standard by weight. Super solid temperament - I've been training her in flyball and she recently made her racing debut. She's drivey and focused but also sweet and social, a great companion that we can and do take anywhere. We did some dock diving lessons when she was younger and she loved it, and she's also my hiking partner. 

Our previous WGWL girl came to us from Connecticut, and two prior WGSL dogs from Oregon. Our first GSD together (hubby grew up with them, I was a cat person, lol) was American showlines and she lived to 14-1/2 years old. She was a great dog, and the longest living of all of the 6 GSDs we've had. Her structure was very moderate, similar to dogfairies's dogs pictured above.


----------

